# Töten Fischotter große Waller?



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März









*Töten Fischotter große Waller? ​*
Unter dem Titel "Fuchs bettelt Fischotter um Fisch an", berichtet die "SZ-Online", wie ein "Naturwissenschaftler" beobachtete, wie ein abgemagerter Fuchs ein Fischotter quasi um einen Brocken anbettelte, der sich an einem "sehr großen Wels gütlich tat", am Elbufer gegenüber von Diesbar :
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fuchs-bettelt-fischotter-um-fisch-an-3604766.html

Das Foto im Bericht ist leider sehr klein, sehr weit weg aufgenommen. 

Dennoch, wenn man so die zu sehende "Fischmasse" in Relation zur Fuchs- und Ottergröße setzt, wars jedenfalls kein ganz kleiner, der Waller.

-----------------------------------------------------​
*Führt mich zu 2 Fragen:*

1.:
Wie groß schätzt Ihr den Waller?

2.:
Kann ein Otter einen Waller dieser Größe aktiv jagen und erlegen oder war  dass eher ein Totfund?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Ich denk:
Über 1,50m (guck auch mal Blut rechts dran), und nö, so einen Waller in der Größe, da legt sich der Otter eher nicht mit an..


----------



## Hechtbär (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Wenn ich mir den Fischotter und seine Höhe bzw Breite anschaue, und mir die Fischmasse vor ihm ansehe, hat der Wels, so denn es einer ist, eher maximal 80-90cm. Ein Otter wird mit Schwanz bis zu 130cm lang. 

Einen Wels dieser Größe zu erbeuten sehe ich als unproblematisch an, da die Welse bei den Temperaturen inaktiver sind. 

Wie gesagt: meine Meinung |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

80 - 90 cm seh ich auch unproblematisch für ne Ottermahlzeit, das ist klar.

Ist halt auf dem Foto schlecht zu sehen - daher frag ich ja..

Und wie gesagt, ich seh den größer, und da denk ich, der Otter würde Probleme kriegen (und so ab 2m Waller wär dann der Otter vielleicht eher die Mahlzeit, analog Dackel  ;-)))


----------



## donak (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Ich sehe da nicht wirklich nen Wels.


----------



## Hechtbär (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Jaa. Alles was größer als der Otter ist, wird denke ich auch problematisch. 
Aber nen geschwächter oder verendender Waller in größerer Abmessung wir er wohl auch attakieren und ihn ans Ufer bugsieren.

Sind halt Mutmaßungen. 

Aber 1,50m sehe ich da nicht, Thomas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



donak schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nicht wirklich nen Wels.



Wollte es auch gerade schreiben, nebst Größe fällt mir überhaupt schwer zu sagen ob das Überhaupt ein Wels ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Aber 1,50m sehe ich da nicht, Thomas.


Dann hatter halt schon nen halben Meter gefressen ;-)))


----------



## Hechtbär (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Hahahaha!! Auch ne Sichtweise! :m

Kann sogar sehen, wie der Otter vollgefressen rülpst!


----------



## Bronni (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Ich konnte im letzten Jahr einen riesigen Fischotter am Bodden beobachten, sehr beeindruckend. Sein Futterplatz war übersät mit großen Gräten, vermutlich Brassen.
  Bei Fischen von über einem Meter sehe ich aber auch eine Grenze, da wir ja aus Erfahrung wissen, welche Kräfte solche Fische entwickeln können.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Kann sagen das es ein otter ist 4kg und ein fuchsia ca 3.5 kg. Fischart keine ahnung. Sight aber nach Karpfen aus max 80-90 cm


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Zumal Otter aktiv jagende Tiere sind, die ihre Kräfte unter Wasser sehr genau einteilen   müssen. Als Aerobe Lebensform, also als Lungenatmer, würde es ihm wahrscheinlich zuviel Kraft und Luft kosten, sich unter Wasser, selbst mit einem achtziger Wallerchen anzulegen. 
Andererseits, vielleicht musste er ja nicht unter Wasser, sondern er hatte nur mal Glück gehabt und konnte im flachwasser zuschlagen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Der Fuchs ist gut erkennbar, der Otter leider "abgesoffen". Davor liegt wohl der Kopf vom Fisch und rechts vom Otter der Rest (Bereich der Schwanzflosse vom Fisch wohl noch unter Wasser). 

Würde vermuten, das der Fisch etwa so groß ist wie der Otter. So ein Otter wird in etwa max 1,2m lang, ein Fuchs von der Länge her ebenso. Der Otter ist deutlich kleiner als der Fuchs (unterstelle mal der ist ausgewachsen) - Otter wirkt auf dem Bild etwas größer als er ist, da der Fuchs mit etwas Abstand hinter ihm ist- Vermute der Otter wird dann wohl so 80 - 90 haben...der Fisch wohl auch.


----------



## Reg A. (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Kann sagen das es ein otter ist 4kg und ein fuchsia ca 3.5 kg. Fischart keine ahnung. Sight aber nach Karpfen aus max 80-90 cm



Das wären dann aber noch sehr kleine Vertreter ihrer Art; 3,5 bzw 4kg bringt ja schon ne mittelgroße Hauskatze auf die Waage! Bei etwa dem doppelten Gewicht dürften wir der Wahrheit schon näher kommen. Bei der Länge des Fisches bin ich aber bei dir; mehr als nen Meter dürfte der nicht haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Zumal Otter aktiv jagende Tiere sind, die ihre Kräfte unter Wasser sehr genau einteilen müssen. Als Aerobe Lebensform, also als Lungenatmer, würde es ihm wahrscheinlich zuviel Kraft und Luft kosten, sich unter Wasser, selbst mit einem achtziger Wallerchen anzulegen.
> Andererseits, vielleicht musste er ja nicht unter Wasser, sondern er hatte nur mal Glück gehabt und konnte im flachwasser zuschlagen.


 
 Otter gelten aber auch als verspielt und recht Intelligent.
 Sie sind als Warmblüter auch im Winter schnell und Ihre Muskulatur ist ungleich besser durchblutet, also ausdauernd kräftiger, wendiger werden sie vermutlich auch sein.

 Deine vernünftige  Betrachtung in aller Ehren.

 Kommt mir so ein wenig vor wie von Anglern zu erwarten, das sie nur Angeln, wenn sie Hunger haben und das auch nur, machen wenn sie sonst nicht einfacher, oder billiger an Nahrung kommen.

 Vermenschlicht, wird sich der Otter vielleicht stolz wie Oskar fühlen.

 Vermenschlicht gilt als falsch.
 Aber man kann ja auch viele menschliche Handlungen als normales tierisches Verhalten betrachten.


----------



## Allround-Angler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Das einzige, was ich zweifelsfrei erkenne, ist ein Fuchs.
Die Umrisse des dunklen "Gebildes" könnten auf einen Otter hindeuten.
Und über den "Fisch" bzw. "Fischstücke" enthalte ich mich jeglicher Spekulation.
Unglaublich, was Ihr da alles erkennen könnt#6, vielleicht brauch ich aber auch eine Brille|bigeyes!


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Nun eine  Hauskatze  hat noreal 3.5 bis 4.0 kg und nicht das doppelte.


----------



## Reg A. (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun eine  Hauskatze  hat noreal 3.5 bis 4.0 kg und nicht das doppelte.



Klar, hab ich doch geschrieben |kopfkrat Das doppelte Gewicht bezog sich auf den Otter bzw Fuchs.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Sieht aus wie ein Fuchs der Räude hat. Kann ein Fischotter sein der einen Fisch (vermutlich Karpfen) frisst.


----------



## ATRiot01 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

In Brandenburg hatte ein befreundeter Fischwirt mal einen 140cm Waller in einem Hälterbecken, den hat sich ein Otter *geholt*. Spuren im Schnee waren eindeutig, und der Wels lag etwa 2m nebem dem Hälterbecken.
Im Sommer gehen die Otter bei ihm wohl lieber in die K3-K4 Teiche als sich mit kleineren Fischen abzumühen.
Also ich trau dem Otter schon ne Menge zu, vor allem wenn wie jetzt im Winter der Hunger gross ist und die Fische träge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> In Brandenburg hatte ein befreundeter Fischwirt mal einen 140cm Waller in einem Hälterbecken, den hat sich ein Otter *geholt*. Spuren im Schnee waren eindeutig, und der Wels lag etwa 2m nebem dem Hälterbecken.


Reschbeggd!
Hätt ich nicht gedacht....


----------



## ATRiot01 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Naja man kann so einen Fisch aus dem Hälter wohl nicht mit einem in freier Wildbahn vergleichen. Der ist geschwächt und kann auch nicht gross flüchten.
Aber die Frage war ja ob Otter grosse Waller töten, und die Antwort darauf ist definitiv JA. Wenn sie die Gelegenheit bekommen haben die da kein Problem mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Naja man kann so einen Fisch aus dem Hälter wohl nicht mit einem in freier Wildbahn vergleichen. Der ist geschwächt und kann auch nicht gross flüchten.


Schon klar, aber der dürfte wohl (gefüttert, Hälterung/Zucht) dann wohl auch in Richtung 20 Kilo gegangen sein, der Waller..

Das muss so ein Otterchen auch erst mal bewältigen..


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Kann es sein das es nicht nur ein Otter war sondern vielleicht zwei oder drei, und die zu mehreren auf Jagd gehen #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

sind doch meines Wissens eher Einzelgänger, oder nicht?


----------



## ATRiot01 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Ja 20kg dürfte gut hingekommen sein, mager war der nicht. Das er 2m neben dem Hälter lag war wohl auch eher der Verdienst des Wallers im Todeskampf.
Gefressen hat der Otter vom Fisch , im Verhältnis zur gesamtmasse des Wallers auch nicht viel, nur etwas vom Nackenfleisch und am Bauchraum im vorderen drittel, villeicht wegen des Fettes. Den *Rest* hat der Fischwirt dann gehackt und für ne Kirrung auf der Saujagt verwendet.
Man traut den possirlichen Ottern sowas villeicht nicht zu, aber es sind halt Marderartige, die haben echte Kämpferherzen gepaart mit etwas Grössenwahn.


----------



## ATRiot01 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sind doch meines Wissens eher Einzelgänger, oder nicht?



Konnte bei uns auch immer nur Einzeltiere beobachten, ausser halt einmal eine Fähe mit 5 Jungen, was äussert intresant war.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Da einzige, was ich zweifelsfrei erkenne, ist ein Fuchs.
> Unglaublich, was Ihr da alles erkennen könnt#6!



#6 :q


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Hallo feederbrassen,

ja, da ist was dran. Der Fuchs ist ein deutliches Stück hinter dem vermeintlichen Otter. Der Otter kommt also auf dem Bild gegenüber dem Fuchs größer raus. Vielleicht ist es nur ein Mink. Da Otter im Allgemeinen sogar etwas schwerer werden als Füchse, kommt mir der "Otter" schon recht klein vor.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Hallo Lajos, der Mink ist viel kleiner als der Otter, das kann wohl nicht sein. 

Wir hatten mal eine kleine Frettchenfähe, die war wirklich eher mickrig, aber wenn die eine Ratte sah, flippe die aus und die Ratten waren sicher teilweise doppelt so schwer. 

Ich traue dem Otter allerhand zu.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos, der Mink ist viel kleiner als der Otter, das kann wohl nicht sein.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Das ist auch kein Otter.
 Das ist ein Dackel.

 Der rächt sich einfach nur für seine von Welsen aufgefressenen Kollegen :q



 Ne im Ernst, sehe das wie Testudo.
 Traue dem Otter auch einiges zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Otter.
> Das ist ein Dackel.
> 
> Der rächt sich einfach nur für seine von Welsen aufgefressenen Kollegen :q
> .




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136274

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322703


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

war ein welschen von ~80 cm


----------



## ATRiot01 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Töten Fischotter große Waller?*

Also ich habe mittlerweile etlich Otter und Füchse in Natura erlebt, und auch wenn das Gewicht in etwa gleich ist wirkt der Fuchs immer WEIT grösser, der Otter ist viel kompakter. Eine Fähe mit den 5 Jungen konnte ich aus weniger wie 5m von einer kleinen Bachbrücke beobachten, die hat mich nicht bemerkt, was absolut ein Erlebnis war. Die war von der grösse her näher an einem grossen Frettchen denn einem Fuchs. Ein Rüde allerdings den wir in meinem Momentanen Lieblingsgewässer haben ist da schon fast das 4fache der Fähe von damals.
Abgesehen finde ich sieht der Otter (ich leg mich da mal fest das es einer ist, steinigt mich ) auf dem Bild auch nicht wirklich klein aus, ist halt eine Frontalaufnahme mit leicht nach hinten links gedrehtem Körper des Tieres, für einen Mink oder ähnliches ist das Tier absolut zu gross.

Zur Rache der Dackel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r78l0gwveYM

Auch wenns hier ein Jacki ist. Und wenn selbst der das schafft sehe ich da für einen Otter absolut kein Hindernis, selbst wenn wir es nicht erlebt hätten. Schade das das etwa 20 Jahre her ist und damals keiner ne Kamera mit angebautem Handy dabei hatte .....


----------

